# Margarita Wings



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2003)

How can a combination of "margarita" and "wings" be so bad!!!!  8) 

Margarita Wings

1 dozen whole chicken wings 
1/4 cup tequila 
1/4 cup thawed, frozen limeade concentrate 
2 tbsp. Triple Sec 
1-1/2 tbsp. cilantro, chopped 
1 large or 2 small cloves garlic, minced 
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and chopped 
Juice of 1 lime

Directions: Combine all ingredients in a zip-top bag. Marinate in refrigerator at least 8 hrs. Grill.


----------



## MJ (Oct 18, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> How can a combination of "margarita" and "wings" be so bad!!!!


It can't! 

I don't know how I missed this one, but thanks kitchenelf - this would be a great snack for the Packers game this Sunday.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe Kitchen........I've saved it and will def. be trying it soon.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> How can a combination of "margarita" and "wings" be so bad!!!! 8)
> 
> Margarita Wings
> 
> ...


 
I'm a little behind the times here, but was ISO of grilling wings AND corn on the cob. This recipe sounds Dee-Lish! How long do you grill the wings? Also, if you separate the drumettes from the rest of the wing is it still the same amount of time grilling?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 8, 2007)

Dancer, the time may be a little less only because when it's the drumette only it sets on the grill better.  I'd say, turning over occasionally, 20 - 30 minutes or so.  That's strictly a guess.  Occasionally I close the lid too to create an oven to help in the cooking process if the wings are extremely large.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 8, 2007)

Those sound so yummy, thanks for the recipe - can you drink the marinade ?  lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 8, 2007)

Barb L. - I think we should give it the ol' college try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 9, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Dancer, the time may be a little less only because when it's the drumette only it sets on the grill better. I'd say, turning over occasionally, 20 - 30 minutes or so. That's strictly a guess. Occasionally I close the lid too to create an oven to help in the cooking process if the wings are extremely large.


 
I'll keep that in mind. So what would the total cooking time be? That's what I'm mostly confused on. When I cook in the oven, I usually cook the wings on 375 for one hour & then drop it to 350 for 1/2 hour after basting it with BBQ sauce. (These are separated wings)

BTW - I'm with Barb L. -- I'm for drinking the marinade (b4 putting the wings in of course). Ya gotta taste it, right!?


----------



## college_cook (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this recipe back from the dead... because omg does it sound incredible.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 11, 2007)

Kitchenelf - Your recipe sounds *so* good. When I get around to actually trying them, I will do them in the oven, and post a reply if the alcohol does not keep me from remembering.  Casper


----------

